# Lemon Chicken ???



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I am wanting to make some lemon chicken, but I'm not sure what is the best way. I was thinking about getting some chicken legs and roasting them and in the mean time making a glaze with lemon juice,water, cornstarch, and honey or sugar and then basting the chicken about twenty minutes before taking it out of the oven. Does anyone have a recipe they'd be willing to share ?
thanks,
Jeff


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In Essentials Of Classic Italian Cooking, Marcella Hazan suggest putting two small lemons, softened and pierced at least 20 times inside a three or four pound chicken. Close the opening, not too tight because, she says, the chicken might burst. Truss the chicken, sprinkle with salt and pepper. 

Place the chicken in the roasting pan breast side down. Cook at 350°F 30 minutes. Turn the chicken, breast side up and cook for another 30 minutes. Then turn the heat to 400°F and cook for an additional 20 minutes. Calculate between 20 and 25 minutes total cooking time for each pound.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

CoolJ

This is SO simple and SO GOOD!

RAO'S FAMOUS LEMON CHICKEN WITH FRANK

The most requested dish at Rao's in East Harlem, New York City is this lemon chicken-or pollo al limone, as many of the restaurant's Italian-American regulars would say. Owner Frank Pellegrino roasts two broiler chickens, then flavors the meat with a zesty lemon, olive-oil, and garlic marinade.

RAO'S FAMOUS LEMON CHICKEN (POLLO AL LIMONE) 
Makes 6 servings

2 broiling chickens, 2 1/2 to 3 pounds each, halved 
Lemon Sauce (recipe follows) 
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

1. Preheat broiler for at least 15 minutes before using.

2. Broil chicken halves, turning once, until skin is golden brown and juices run clear when bird is pierced with a fork, about 30 minutes. Remove chicken from broiler, leaving broiler on. Using a very sharp knife, cut each half into about six pieces (leg, thigh, wing, and three small breast pieces).

3. Place chicken on a baking sheet with raised sides. Pour lemon sauce over the chicken, and toss to coat well. If necessary, divide sauce in half, and do this in two batches.

4. Return to broiler, and broil for 3 minutes. Turn each piece, and broil for an additional minute. Remove from broiler, and evenly portion chicken onto six warm serving plates.

5. Pour sauce into a heavy saucepan, and stir in parsley. Place over high heat, and boil for 1 minute. Pour sauce over chicken, distributing it evenly among the six servings; serve with lots of crusty bread to absorb the sauce.

LEMON SAUCE 
Makes approximately 3 1/4 cups

2 cups fresh lemon juice 
1 cup olive oil 
1 tablespoon red-wine vinegar 
1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
Salt and pepper to taste

Place all ingredients in a large bowl, and whisk together until well blended. Cover, and refrigerate until ready to use. Whisk or shake vigorously just before use. 

From www.marthastewart.com


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I made that recipe once. I didn't really like it. Waaaaay to acidic.

Few chefs disclose their true recipes; maybe something was left out...

[ March 25, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

I think I would like to combine the two above recipes and try for dinner, with a bit of modification. 

LEMON SAUCE (Marinade)
Makes approximately 3 1/4 cups

2 cups fresh lemon juice (1c instead of 2c)
1 cup olive oil (2c instead of 1c)
1 tablespoon red-wine vinegar 
1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Place all ingredients in a large bowl, and whisk together until well blended. Cover, and refrigerate until ready to use. Whisk or shake vigorously just before use. Marinade for 45 mins. 

Then;

Place the chicken in the roasting pan breast side down. Cook at 350°F 30 minutes. Turn the chicken, breast side up and cook for another 30 minutes. Then turn the heat to 400°F and cook for an additional 20 minutes. Calculate between 20 and 25 minutes total cooking time for each pound. 


D. Lee


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't have the written recipe, but this one came from a Greek friend of my mother's:

Lightly greast a baking pan with olive oil. Peel and thickly slice several large baking potatoes; salt and pepper them. Place one fryer (salted, peppered and cut up) on top of the potatoes, skin side up. Sprinkle with the juice of 1 large or 2 small lemons. Season with oregano and garlic powder (or grated garlic). Dot with butter. Cover with foil and bake at 375 about 40 minutes. Remove foil and continue baking until brown, about 10 minutes. 

I haven't made this in years, so I may be off on the lemon juice quantity and the baking time, but I think this is right.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I like "Butterflied" Roasted Chicken. It cooks faster.

3½ to 4 lbs. chicken
juice and zest of one lemon
minced garlic
herbes de provence
extra-virgin olive oil (your best one)
salt
white pepper

After butterflying, I loosen the skin and rub the minced garlic underneath the breast (prevents garlic from burning). Then, pour onto the chicken (inside and outside) the juice of a lemon. Rub the skin with olive oil, season with herbes de provence, salt and pepper (i like white on this). Don't forget the lemon zest. Transfer the chicken, skin side down, to a shallow roasting pan.

Put under the broiler for about 10/12 minutes. Take it out and preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Meanwhile, turn the chicken skin side up. Return to the oven (middle rack) for anytime between 40 to 50 minutes, depending on the size of the chicken.

Let chicken rest in a warm place, on a rack, for at least 20 minutes before serving. It should be moist and "lemony" and "garlicky".



[ March 26, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pooh, that sounds wonderful. When I make butterflied chicken on the grill, my husband says it looks like roadkill; then he devours it!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Mezz:

Yup, mine too!    
But, as WE know, it should be "SAVOURED"!

and Cynthia,

Sounds yummy. I will try that! Thanx.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Wow !!, looks like I've got my homework cut out for me, Thank you all for the recipes.
----------------
"No Rules, Just Fun"


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Here is a lemon sauce that is rather"chinois"
in style.

1 cup sugar
1 1/4 cup lemon juice
1" piece of ginger, peeled, chopped
1 ounce water

In a heavy bottomed sauce pan dissolve sugar into water. Bring to boil and cook till water evaporates and the sugar starts to carmelize. As the sugar carmelizes add the ginger to the carmel. When the mixture is amber add lemon juice. Dissolve carmel into lemon juice. Put into blender to puree' ginger. Return to pan, add a little chick stock,bring to a boil, season and tighten with some corn starch. 

Excellent sauce with chicken.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I tried Pooh's recipe with a twist:

I used roasted garlic under the skin. It turned out very mellow!

Great recipe Pooh!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I make a ginger lime chicken but you could easily change it to lemon.
the juice of three limes (lemons)
1 colve of garlic, minced (more or less to taste)
2 tablespoons of freshly grated ginger
salt and pepper to taste
marinate 4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips, in the marinade for no more than 20 minutes. Grill or broil til juices run clear. 


Excellent over rice.


Svadhisthana


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

oops, I fogot the olive oil. 1 Tablespoon.

Svadhisthana


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Parmigiano-Crusted Lemon Chicken

This simple but delicious chicken recipe is great served on a bed of fettuccine with Parmigiano-Reggiano Cream Sauce. You can also substitute the lemon with orange. For a little extra flavor, add ½ teaspoon minced citrus zest to the sauce.

8 skinless, boneless breast halves
Juice of 1 lemon
1 cup fresh bread crumbs
½ cup (2 oz.) finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
½ walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon minced fresh thyme
½ teaspoon minced fresh rosemary
½ teaspoon minced fresh marjoram
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2 large eggs beaten with 1 tablespoon milk
Flour for dredging

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly oil a 13 x 9 inch baking dish. Place the chicken in a shallow dish and sprinkle both sides with lemon juice. Spread the bread crumbs on a baking sheet and toast in the oven for 5 to 7 minutes, until golden brown. Let cool.

In a medium bowl, combine the Parmigiano-Reggiano, walnuts, lemon zest, parsley, thyme, rosemary, marjoram, salt and pepper. Add the toasted bread crumbs and mix well. Dip each chicken beast into the beaten egg, dredge in the flour, dip in the egg again, and coat with the bread crumb mixture, pressing to coat well. Place in a single layer in the prepared baking dish and bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until juices run clear when the breasts are pierced with a knife. Serve at once.—Serves 4.

Parmigiano-Reggiano Cream Sauce

This light sauce works well with other meats and shrimp.

2 cups dry white wine
2 shallots, minced
2 cups chicken stock
1 cup heavy cream
2/3 cup (3 oz.) grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
Salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste

In a large saucepan, combine the wine and shallots. Cook over high heat until most of the liquid has evaporated. Add the chicken broth and cook over high heat until reduced by half. Add the cream and cook until hot. Stir in the Parmigiano-Reggiano. Season with salt and pepper.—Serves 4


----------

